# HP DL140 -> keine Tastatur

## LuckyTux

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit einem frisch installierten HP DL140 Server und komme momentan einfach nicht weiter.

Evtl. hat da bereits jemand schon die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.

Auf dem Server habe ich über die LiveCD mein Gentoo 2007.0 installiert und mir einen monolithischen Kernel (2.6.23) gebaut, meinen Bootloader konfiguriert und den MBR geschrieben. Anschließend habe ich den Server gebootet. So weit so gut!

Wenn ich aber mein zuvor installiertes System boote, dann reagiert die Tastatur nur bis zum Bootloader.

Nach dem Laden des Kernel ist die Tastatur tot.

Das System mit dem Kernel bootet einwandfrei bis zum Login-Prompt. Es kommen auch alle Netzwerkinterfaces hoch und der Server kann per SSH angesprochen werden.

Nur leider muss auch in Notfällen die direkt angeschlossene Tastatur funktionieren. Und da liegt mein Problem.

Wahrscheinlich liegt der Fehler irgendwo bei meinem Kernel. Nur leider finde ich den Fehler nicht.

Folgendes habe ich bereits versucht:

- Kernel mit den Parametern "acpi=ht", "i8042.noaux", "i8042.nomux" und "atkbd.reset" gebootet.

- Im Kernel alle Module aktiviert, die irgendetwas mit Eingabegeräten/Tastatur zu tun haben.

- Verschiedene Tastaturen getestet (PS/2 und USB)

Hier einmal die Ausgaben von lspci und den Kernelmeldungen:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000X Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 31)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x8 Port 2-3 (rev 31)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 3 (rev 31)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000X Chipset PCI Express x16 Port 4-7 (rev 31)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 5 (rev 31)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 6 (rev 31)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 7 (rev 31)

00:10.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 31)

00:10.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 31)

00:10.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 31)

00:11.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev 31)

00:13.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev 31)

00:15.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev 31)

00:16.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev 31)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 09)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 09)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 09)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 09)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #3 (rev 09)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #4 (rev 09)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d9)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB IDE Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Upstream Port (rev 01)

01:00.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express to PCI-X Bridge (rev 01)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1 (rev 01)

07:02.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 7xxx/8xxx-series PATA/SATA-RAID (rev 01)

16:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

17:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

18:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)
```

```

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize bail 0

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 0000000076ce0000 end: 0000000076ce0000 type: 1

 Xen: 0000000000000000 - 0000000076ce0000 (usable)

1068MB HIGHMEM available.

831MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 486624) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->   212990

  Normal     212990 ->   212990

  HighMem    212990 ->   486624

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   486624

On node 0 totalpages: 486624

  DMA zone: 1663 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 211327 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 2137 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 271497 pages, LIFO batch:31

found SMP MP-table at 000f7160

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7130

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7ff1cb9b

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Trek     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000003) @ 0x7ff20e08

ACPI: SPMI (v005 HP     Blakford 0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x7ff20e7c

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7ff20ebc

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7ff20f4c

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x7ff20f88

ACPI: SPCR (v001 PTLTD  $UCRTBL$ 0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x7ff20fb0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 DpgPmm    CpuPm 0x00000012 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x7ff1cbdb

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP     Trek 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

    0:        0 ->   486624

On node 0 totalpages: 486624

  DMA zone: 1663 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 211327 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 2137 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 271497 pages, LIFO batch:31

found SMP MP-table at 000f7160

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7130

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7ff1cb9b

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Trek     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000003) @ 0x7ff20e08

ACPI: SPMI (v005 HP     Blakford 0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x7ff20e7c

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7ff20ebc

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7ff20f4c

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x7ff20f88

ACPI: SPCR (v001 PTLTD  $UCRTBL$ 0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x7ff20fb0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 DpgPmm    CpuPm 0x00000012 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x7ff1cbdb

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP     Trek 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xfec80000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 5, version 32, address 0xfec80000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Detected 1596.151 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 482824

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 max_loop=256

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Xen reported: 1595.977 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Software IO TLB enabled:

 Aperture:     2 megabytes

 Kernel range: c08ac000 - c0aac000

 Address size: 24 bits

vmalloc area: f4800000-fb7fe000, maxmem 33ffe000

Memory: 1911860k/1946496k available (2204k kernel code, 25220k reserved, 998k data, 180k init, 1094536k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfbcf5000 - 0xfbffe000   (3108 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xfb800000 - 0xfbc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf4800000 - 0xfb7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf3ffe000   ( 831 MB)

      .init : 0xc0428000 - 0xc0455000   ( 180 kB)

      .data : 0xc03270c4 - 0xc0420a78   ( 998 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03270c4   (2204 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3193.62 BogoMIPS (lpj=6387243)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebd3f1 20100000 00000000 00000000 0004e33d 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebd3f1 20100000 00000000 00003940 0004e33d 00000000 00000001

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 13k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Initializing CPU#1

Initializing CPU#2

Brought up 4 CPUs

Initializing CPU#3

migration_cost=22

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:18:02.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.BMD0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.BMD0.BPD0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.BMF3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

xen_mem: Initialising balloon driver.

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:01:00.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:01:00.3

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: db200000-dbffffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-880fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: db100000-dbffffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-880fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dc000000-dc0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dc100000-dc1fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dc200000-dcffffff

  PREFETCH window: de000000-deffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x39 set to 0x1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU3] (supports 8 throttling states)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 256 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

tg3.c:v3.72 (January 8, 2007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:16:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:16:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95721) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:1c:c4:fb:10:20

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[1] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:17:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:17:00.0 to 64

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95721) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:1c:c4:fb:10:21

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth1: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Xen virtual console successfully installed as ttyS0

Event-channel device installed.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ESB2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ESB2: chipset revision 9

ESB2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1880-0x1887, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: DV-28E-V, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 198kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:02.0[A] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

scsi0 : 3ware Storage Controller

3w-xxxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware Storage Controller at 0x2000, IRQ: 19.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     3ware    Logical Disk 0   1.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

SCSI device sda: 156299440 512-byte hdwr sectors (80025 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: disabled, supports DPO and FUA

SCSI device sda: 156299440 512-byte hdwr sectors (80025 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: disabled, supports DPO and FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem).

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed
```

----------

## qbert

Hallo

hatte den gleichen "Krampf hier"...

Die Lösung :

1.) im BIOS i8042 Emulation aktivieren 

folgende Optionen im Kernel aktivieren (hier 2.6.23.1)

--> HID Devices

      -->  USB Human Interface Device (full HDI) support

--> USB Support

       --> HCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

       --> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

dann (sollte) es einwandfrei funktionieren.

Es bleibt allerdings im "dunkeln" wieso HP einen i8042 Chipsatz

über "USB" emuliert..

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## LuckyTux

Hey danke!

Ich bin zwar jetzt auf einen DL320 G5 ausgewichen, aber rein aus Interesse werde ich deine Lösung auch noch ausprobieren.

Die i8042 Emulation hatte ich im BIOS schon aktiviert, jedoch habe ich nicht diese speziellen Kerneleinstellungen aktiviert bzw. nur teilweise.

Aber das werde ich nächste Woche noch alles testen.

Schon einmal besten Dank und schönes WE!

----------

